# Halloween costume choice?



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't choose between two halloween costumes for my pitbull, Bransen.
A skeleton or a fairy?
I think I will go with fairy, I think that would be funny.
Plus the cat is has a bee costume so theyd both have wings.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

I think Fairy lol just a big contrast there between a big tuff looking dog and a fairy  I dressed my Staffy up as a bee once lol He looked adorable


----------

